
Sharp sues Hisense over a foreign “gag order” - ssheth
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/sharp-sues-hisense-over-a-foreign-gag-order/
======
Boothroid
I have a Hisense TV and it's pretty good - 50", 4k, £400 - I can't complain. I
don't know what Sharp is like in the US but over here they've always been a
middling brand so amused to see that they think their supposedly good name is
being ruined. Sharp TVs have always been mediocre!

